# Whats wrong



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok you american flyer guysI got this old american flyer train. I got it for cheap would like to keep it just dont know what is wrong with it. It dont run real well with out the cars but when you put the cars on it it dont run at all here is a short video of what it is doing. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

This looks like an older "O-Gauge" Flyer Zepher. Since I am into the later "S-Gauge" I may not be much help. However, all toy trains operate with the same principle, that is an electric motor with field coil and armature. My first impression is that this motor needs cleaning and servicing. I would also clean and service the wheels and all other moving parts. When you lubricate everything, use the oil and grease very, very sparingly. Only a little is all that's needed. any more will only attract dirt, dust, etc. Once the train itself is cleaned, be sure to do the same with the track to ensure a good electrical connection. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I already cleaned the track I guess I will take and clean the motor and lub everything up. What is the best way to clean the motor. Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My guess is lack of power, the spring tension to the brushes is bad. Does it use a can to hold them??????


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I use spray contact cleaner to clean all my parts. Q-tips and paper towels to assist. Also I use a 2000-grit sandpaper to go over the copper face of the armature. However, I am unfamiliar with the construction of this item, so it may be unwise for me to speculate how to clean it as I am comparing the method with my "S"-scale items.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

T-Man said:


> My guess is lack of power, the spring tension to the brushes is bad. Does it use a can to hold them??????


I have know idea this is my first train to mess with out side of ho scale


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

lears -- I'm sorry that I am unfamiliar with this type of toy train. Without seeing how the motor is designed, I am unable to offer much asistance. Hopefully, someone here who has that experience will offer some suggestions.

Perhaps if you begin to disassemble the engine and motor, then post photos, we can offer some suggestions on how to clean it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd remove the motor, clean it with GooGone, pipe cleaners, q-tips, etc. Clean the face of the armature (commutator) if you can.

Oil all moving/spinning parts with a drop or two of 5W-20 or 5W-30 motor oil.

Clean the top of the track with a ScotchBrite pad. Make sure the loco wheels and pickup roller/shoes are gunk-free.

Then, run the motor on the track without the shell on ... see if a few laps get 'er running better.

TJ


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I will try that out this week


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Where can I get googone at thanks


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Stop. I can tell you the problem right now. If it runs fine without the cars, but doesn't with the cars attached, the problem is really quite easy. 

One of the cars (or something) is intermittently shorting. In fact, in the video I can see arcing from the locomotive frame to the outer rail. Likely there is a shorting path through the car bodies somewhere -- do the cars have lighting? Do any of them have a center pickup? Not sure if the wheels are supposed to be isolated from the frame, but if they're supposed to be and they're not, that's the problem. 

I had this problem with one of my S-gauge flyer locomotives, and it ran exactly like yours does.

Charles.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You can likely buy GooGone at most hardware stores, Home Depot, Lowes, etc.

Via Ace Hardware, for example ...
http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1381693

TJ


----------

